
Apple’s ‘Find My’ feature shuts out smaller competitors - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/07/24/apple-find-my-competition/
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/20200724130914/https://www.washingtonpost...](https://archive.is/20200724130914/https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/07/24/apple-
find-my-competition/)

